# Wanting to move to Spain



## keznkaz2005 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi all,

Me and my partner have finally decided to make the move to Spain in about 2 1/2 years. My wife has wanted to move abroad since before we met (10 years ago,) I have taken a little more persuading, mainly due to the family we would be leaving behind.

Between us we have 4 children. The eldest (23) lives in her own house and along with my stepson (17) has said they would not move with us whilst their father is alive. My son (17) will be starting a 5/6 year degree next year and has also said he won't be coming with us, so we will only be moving with my now 11yr old (so 14yr old when we move.)

We have a mortgage in the UK and are currently saving so we have enough rent/money to keep us in the Spain for 1 year to see how we all manage the transition, then if Spain is the life we are hoping for, we will either sell in the UK to buy in Spain or perhaps keep renting our home out whilst we rent in Spain.

Ideally, we would be looking at moving to Benidorm or the surrounding area (somewhere close to the airport,) however the biggest thing that would determine where we decide to move to would be the school we choose for my daughter. She doesn't speak any spanish so would need to go to an international school and would probably be entering at year 9.

Can anyone recommend an international school and does anyone have information in regards to fees, how long before you move you need to apply etc

Also, any information in general about moving to Spain, or advice about things we need to look into at this stage would be greatly appreciated. Haven't really got a clue about the legality of moving etc

Thank you

Kez


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

You will need private health cover. The EHIC is for up to 3 months and is for emergency treatment
You will be tax resident after183 days, and will have to declare your worldwide income, rentals, pensions, savings interst etc
You will also have to declare all assets outside Spain, which total more than 50 k in any of the categories
You will not be able to use the UK NHS for general health care.
You will not be able to claim child benefit 
At 14 years, it is a difficult time to bring your daughter out, but as you say she will need an International school, which I'm sure you realise will be very expensive
You are wise to rent.
You need to research the criteria for signing on the Foreign citizens register( residency) 
It varies from region to region, but is usually proof of an income 600 per person per month and/or 6k in the Spanish bank
You also have to provide proof of Spanish health cover.
I assume you do not intend to find work in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

extranjero said:


> You will need private health cover. The EHIC is for up to 3 months and is for emergency treatment
> You will be tax resident after183 days, and will have to declare your worldwide income, rentals, pensions, savings interst etc
> You will also have to declare all assets outside Spain, which total more than 50 k in any of the categories
> You will not be able to use the UK NHS for general health care.
> ...


...... Apart from that lol 

Welcome to the forum. Sadly, moving to Spain is no longer simple and unless you are able to comfortably self finance, its no longer the "relaxing lifestyle" Yes the weather is better than the UK, but there are many hurdles and complications.

Have a good read thru the forum and feel free to ask any questions. Knowledge is the key and if you're well prepared, moving to Spain will be the best thing you've done

Jo xxx


----------



## keznkaz2005 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Thank you*



extranjero said:


> You will need private health cover. The EHIC is for up to 3 months and is for emergency treatment
> You will be tax resident after183 days, and will have to declare your worldwide income, rentals, pensions, savings interst etc
> You will also have to declare all assets outside Spain, which total more than 50 k in any of the categories
> You will not be able to use the UK NHS for general health care.
> ...


Hi there,

Thanks for the information you have given me. Certainly a good starting point.

Definitely both wanting to work in Spain. My wife is a security guard here, and I currently make personalised wooden plaques and I am in the middle of doing a Floristry course. My wife is not wanting to be a security guard in Spain, but is open to finding any other form of work. I would like to try and continue my business in Spain, but think it is something I would have to try and build when we move, so again, open to find any other form of work in the meantime.

I am not under any illusion that moving would be a permanent holiday. Just love the Spanish way of life and feel it would offer so much more to us all.

Lots of reading up to do lol

Kez x


----------



## keznkaz2005 (Mar 16, 2015)

jojo said:


> ...... Apart from that lol
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Sadly, moving to Spain is no longer simple and unless you are able to comfortably self finance, its no longer the "relaxing lifestyle" Yes the weather is better than the UK, but there are many hurdles and complications.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo. Will have a good read through. Did you move from the UK? And if yes, how long have you lived there?

Kez x


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Why put your daughter in an 'international' school? Sure, it will be easier for her language wise if you can afford it but at that age don't they integrate quicker in state schools in Spain? Difficult at first I know, but from seeing expat's kids here in Germany develop, integrate & start singing the language like canaries, I am convinced it is the better & cheaper option?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keznkaz2005 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for the information you have given me. Certainly a good starting point.
> 
> ...


Work is incredibly difficult to find in Spain. Even if you were totally fluent. Spain has very high unemployment at the moment. You could possibly become self employed (autonomo) which would enable to you follow your business. You do have to pay monthly tho and I'm not sure you would earn enough to live on. But that would at least cover your healthcare.


Jo xxx


----------



## keznkaz2005 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi James. To be honest I just presumed she would need to go to an international school due to not speaking spanish. Do they speak any English in the Spanish schools? Just want to make the transition for her as easy as I can 

Kez


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keznkaz2005 said:


> Thanks Jo. Will have a good read through. Did you move from the UK? And if yes, how long have you lived there?
> 
> Kez x



We lived in Spain for 5 years. My husband commuted to the UK for work and we arrived there, just as the recession started - that didnt help lol!!

we came back to the UK 2 years ago. My children didnt like Spain and my husband got fed up with the commute. We will return one day when we retire

Jo xxx


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I wouldn't know Kez, and I would guess it depends on the area, but surely in places like Benidorm they are used to integrating non native speaking kids with extra tuition. Certainly in Germany that is the case.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> We lived in Spain for 5 years. My husband commuted to the UK for work and we arrived there, just as the recession started - that didnt help lol!! we came back to the UK 2 years ago. My children didnt like Spain and my husband got fed up with the commute. We will return one day when we retire Jo xxx


Were your kids in state schools Jo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

your daughter will be 14??? If so then she realy should be in an international school. State schools may offer extra Spanish lessons, but that wont be anywhere near enough for her to get any grades before she leaves school at 16.

The "cut off" age IMO is around 10 - younger than that and they have haldf a chance of lpicking the language up. Over 10 and..... well theres so much for them to learn. And lets not forget the huge amounts of homework that *YOU* have to help them with lol (been there, done it)

I dont know the international schools in the Benidorm area - maybe this will help??? Schools in Spain | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

From other people's experiences, it seems that an older child finds it more difficult when plunged straight into a state school, and does better in an international school.
So many people think kids can " just pick the lingo up" when it isn't always the case.
My friend who has boys of 8 and 10 Had to pay for English lessons outside school, because of course there were no English language and literature lessons ,and that part of their education was suffering.
Something many parents don't think of.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

James3214 said:


> Were your kids in state schools Jo?


 One was for a while, she was 9 when we arrived, but she didnt like it, so we put her into an international school with her brother who was 13 when we arrived - they both learnt more Spanish there than she did in the state school - she had extra lessons there once a week, which werent really adequate

Jo xxx


----------



## keznkaz2005 (Mar 16, 2015)

jojo said:


> your daughter will be 14??? If so then she realy should be in an international school. State schools may offer extra Spanish lessons, but that wont be anywhere near enough for her to get any grades before she leaves school at 16.
> 
> The "cut off" age IMO is around 10 - younger than that and they have haldf a chance of lpicking the language up. Over 10 and..... well theres so much for them to learn. And lets not forget the huge amounts of homework that YOU have to help them with lol (been there, done it)
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo.

Admittedly its probably not an ideal age to move. I wish I had decided to go for it years ago. Will have a look at the link you have sent. Certainly need to look into the schools, and cost lol, properly. Just think she would settle a lot better into an international school. Like you said, it would be a lot to throw her into a state school at that age

Kez


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tell you what Kez, it's not going to be easy for you. You have a lot more to lose than gain. With the way the GBP is going against the EUR at the moment it could be a one way trip if you have nothing back in the UK to fall back upon.


----------



## keznkaz2005 (Mar 16, 2015)

James3214 said:


> Tell you what Kez, it's not going to be easy for you. You have a lot more to lose than gain. With the way the GBP is going against the EUR at the moment it could be a one way trip if you have nothing back in the UK to fall back upon.


We still have a few years to further save and look into the legalities etc so can make a decision then. We would definitely rent for a year in Spain whilst renting out our uk home. If its not for us we can always return home. Hoping it will be though 

Kez


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/374305-stories-life-spain.html

If you havent read this already and you have a few hours, have a read. Remember, knowledge is the way!! My post is #4

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There may be incidences of children slotting smoothly into Spanish state school at 14, but they are not the norm. Apart from the language being different, the way subjects are taught is different. It's very academic, there is a wider range of subjects to be studied and the basis of many subjects is learning by memorisation. The time table is also different. There are regional variations, but secondary schools here go from 8:15/ 8:30 - 14:15/ 14:30 with NO lunch, so most kids are eating around 15:00 when they get home.
These are big changes for anyone and more so for an already potentially hormone flooded teen whose friend base and native language has been taken away from him/her.

It's also true that here children repeat the year if they don't pass enough subjects at the end of the school year and many Spanish children do. That doesn't mean to say it's desirable.

Lastly, if things went wrong and you returned to the UK it would be much easier to return coming from a British school or an international one.

For primary school children things are different, but not necessarily easy either...


----------

